# HELP BIDDING Office Building



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys I'm trying to land this account and just seeing if my numbers are in line.. I've been told my numbers are extremely high, when really I think they're just dead on to what its worth... Not a fan of working for free, but for S%*1Z and giggles.. 

The Scope:
1.5" Contract 
5.4 Acres Plowing (85% is Wide open) Remainder has a few islands and such. 
1,615 Linear feet of Sidewalks Avg. 5' wide 
Salting of Walks and lot

They want an all Inclusive price..
Any constructive responses would be appreciated. 
Where would your price be???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In the UP more ,in Detroit less.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

at a glance I would be somewhere around $1600.00 to $1800.00 depending on the PITA factor of cars to plow around etc.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

R75419;1654520 said:


> at a glance I would be somewhere around $1600.00 to $1800.00 depending on the PITA factor of cars to plow around etc.


for what?
all inclusive plowing for the season?
Per Push? Please elaborate.. 
Thanks


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

thats plow, walks and salt per push..... I have no idea how much snow you get to figure out a seasonal rate. Things vary all over I might be way high or way low. You asked what others might charge, that is what I did.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Can you use a quad with a plow on that 1700 feet of walks? Plow and salt at the same time?
Only asking cause doing 1/3 of a mile with shovels every 1.5" seems crazy..

I will say with a loader and 14 foot pusher, a truck with a 9 foot, and a quad....plus sand and salt...2 men.. figure 1.5 hours?

$750 each time. Gotta figure that you will be making that ever few hours. Over the course of a winter in Michigan that will add up to serious money for the client....and yourself.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Pictures would help, so my "guess" would be $27,500 for seasonal with salt included.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

jrs.landscaping;1654800 said:


> Pictures would help, so my "guess" would be $27,500 for seasonal with salt included.


Thanks for the responses! I'm kinda withholding the pic of the site for privacy reasons, but i was at 27 ish up until now.... This just goes to show you how unorganized this mgmt co. Is.. They made the lot about 3.5 acres now  so much for my oct 15 deadline!

I plan to have a backhoe with a 12-14' pusher 
A 4500 with plow 
And a jd tractor for the walks


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

What do you mean "they made the lot 3.5 acres"?


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Bossman 92;1654934 said:


> What do you mean "they made the lot 3.5 acres"?


Its a 5+ Story office building but only probably 75-80% Occupied so they've opted to cutting off parts of the lot that will be plowed. So the Outskirts of the lot they don't want plowed or salted. Instead thats where they want us to store our equipment if we do get the job.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bossman 92;1654934 said:


> What do you mean "they made the lot 3.5 acres"?


Well 1st you need to talk to the owner as to want they want.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

BigBoyPlowin;1654937 said:


> Its a 5+ Story office building but only probably 75-80% Occupied so they've opted to cutting off parts of the lot that will be plowed. So the Outskirts of the lot they don't want plowed or salted. Instead thats where they want us to store our equipment if we do get the job.


Kinda what I figured. I received a call last week for a similar situation only they wanted a 3" trigger and we had to use their bagged salt........if they decided to have us salt.

I politely told them we were not interested.

Whats funny is the people that are adament they dont want plowed untill 2" are the first ones to call and ask why they were not plowed when a 1/2" of snow falls.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

grandview;1654938 said:


> Well 1st you need to talk to the owner as to want they want.


 Thats one UGLY chick!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your favorite kind


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Not sure why you would post pics of your family tho.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Leave Jackie out of it.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Didn't want to leave you all hangin' so I'm going to fill you in...
SO I put my number back in the other day and got a follow up call today on it from the OWNER of the building...
He's calling to tell me that I'm still high... yet 3 out of the 4 bids were "competitive/ almost identical to each other." 

*That right there should tell you something. Clearly you have a low-baller! Yet the owner/ prop. manager is telling me that I'm "way off (my) Rocker." In the kindest way possible, I told him that if 3 companies come quote your facility, all in the 27-30k+ range and another company is doing is for LESS THAN half of that number... The quotes that are all comparable is most likely what your account is WORTH!


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

is this for 5 months, nov-march


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

chachi1984;1656999 said:


> is this for 5 months, nov-march


Yuppp which doesnt add up to much!!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bossman 92;1654954 said:


> Thats one UGLY chick!


I had to look twice to see her face I couldn t get my eyes off ____________


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BigBoyPlowin;1655706 said:


> Didn't want to leave you all hangin' so I'm going to fill you in...
> SO I put my number back in the other day and got a follow up call today on it from the OWNER of the building...
> He's calling to tell me that I'm still high... yet 3 out of the 4 bids were "competitive/ almost identical to each other."
> 
> *That right there should tell you something. Clearly you have a low-baller! Yet the owner/ prop. manager is telling me that I'm "way off (my) Rocker." In the kindest way possible, I told him that if 3 companies come quote your facility, all in the 27-30k+ range and another company is doing is for LESS THAN half of that number... The quotes that are all comparable is most likely what your account is WORTH!


Now Customer is kicking your tire

So did you get the job


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Antlerart06;1657073 said:


> Now Customer is kicking your tire
> 
> So did you get the job


If I had tons and tons of money; I would have taken the account.. The property owner told me what the lowest bidder's number was.(they choose the lowest bidder) I just can't afford to pay the owner to salt THEIR building! I haven't hit the lotto yet so I cant plow for fun yet! Its comin' boys! One day!

I played with the numbers and still couldn't make it work. If I salted there 30 times ALONE I was already over this guy's number...


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Call him back and tell him you will be glad to come do it right when the lowballer fails to meet expectations.


----------

